

Why Objective-C is Hard to Learn - zdw
http://ashfurrow.com/blog/2012/03/why-objective-c-is-hard

======
jetti
Objective C was confusing to me when I first looked at it. Then I looked at
Smalltalk and then it made more sense. The reason it is hard to learn for me
is that the tool chain sucks if you aren't on a Mac. I have had nothing but
issues with GnuStep on Ubuntu and Windows so I just gave up.

------
npguy
I stopped learning objective c for fear of losing interest in programming. It
is, simply put, horrible.

